# Asus rog strix z490 e-gaming wifi



## Membre supprimé 1186071 (30 Juillet 2021)

un efi me serai utile pour ma carte mère afin d'installer Big Sur 
opencore et si possible la config du bios .je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## rodrigue7800be (4 Août 2021)

modérateur va deplacer le section hackintosh svp merci !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1186071 (4 Août 2021)

Bonjour je n'ai eu aucune réponse à ce sujet ni négative et ni positive


----------



## edenpulse (4 Août 2021)

En même temps, tu demandes aux gens de faire le taff pour toi.
Donc pas tellement étonnant que personne ne t'ai répondu. 
En plus, pas d'infos sur ta configuration...

Le guide à suivre est ici : https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Install-Guide/prerequisites.html
Les gens t'aideront si tu as un problème spécifique, mais ne le feront pas pour toi. 

De plus, c'est une très mauvaise idée de juste prendre un EFI comme ça.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1186071 (4 Août 2021)

de 1 je travaille dessus est je peux te dire que j'ai créé mon efi  tout seul donc ?? et que tout fonctionne à merveille 
à mon avis tu m'as mal jugé  si quelqu'un le veux je me met à sa disposition


----------



## edenpulse (4 Août 2021)

mario38 a dit:


> un efi me serai utile pour ma carte mère afin d'installer Big Sur
> opencore et si possible la config du bios .je vous remercie d'avance


Ben disons que c'est pas ce qui transparait dans ce message tu en conviendras...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1186071 (4 Août 2021)

Actuellement j’installe MacOS Moterey au fait au sujet de ma configuration je crois que le titre du sujet le précise très bien je crois que tu m’as pris pour un blerro


----------



## edenpulse (4 Août 2021)

*Asus rog strix z490 e-gaming wifi*
C'est pas suffisant pour construire un EFI complet, il manque ton CPU, si tu as un GPU ou non... 
Là tu parles d'installer Monterey, alors que dans ton 1er post tu mentionnes Big Sur... 
Au bout d'un moment...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1186071 (5 Août 2021)

mario38 a dit:


> Actuellement j’installe MacOS Moterey au fait au sujet de ma configuration je crois que le titre du sujet le précise très bien je crois que tu m’as pris pour un blerro


Bonjour avec Big sur c’est fait et comme je te dis j’ai installé macOS Monterey version bêta  juste à régler un petit soucis de fix shutdow  
Bonne journée


----------



## Membre supprimé 1186071 (5 Août 2021)

mario38 a dit:


> Actuellement j’installe MacOS Moterey au fait au sujet de ma configuration je crois que le titre du sujet le précise très bien je crois que tu m’as pris pour un blerro


----------



## polyzargone (7 Août 2021)

mario38 a dit:


> *un efi me serai utile* pour ma carte mère afin d'installer Big Sur





mario38 a dit:


> *j'ai créé mon efi tout seul* donc ?? et que *tout fonctionne à merveille*



Ben du coup, tu veux quoi exactement ? Faudrait savoir…



edenpulse a dit:


> *Asus rog strix z490 e-gaming wifi*
> C'est pas suffisant pour construire un EFI complet, il manque ton CPU, si tu as un GPU ou non...



+1

C'est le strict minimum.



mario38 a dit:


> j’ai installé macOS Monterey version bêta juste à régler un petit soucis de fix shutdow



Pour résumer, tu débarques, tu demandes de l'aide et au final, tu t'es débrouillé tout seul .


----------



## love_leeloo (7 Août 2021)

moi j'ai absolument rien compris.
il manque un début, un milieu, une fin


----------



## Locke (7 Août 2021)

mario38 a dit:


> Actuellement j’installe MacOS Moterey au fait au sujet de ma configuration je crois que le titre du sujet le précise très bien je crois que tu m’as pris pour un blerro


Ben non, ton titre ne veut rien dire et blerro ça s'écrit *blaireau*. 

Ceci dit, les forums de MacG sont des forums d'entraide et aucun membre ne fournit quoi que ce soit. Il y a des sites et forums spécialisés en hackintosh dans lesquels tu auras plus de chance.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1186071 (7 Août 2021)

bonsoir 
oui c'est bien présenté je me suis débrouillé tout seul a présent je détiens 2 efi Monterey et Big Sur oc qui fonctionne très bien par contre moi si je peu aider une personne  je le  fais volontiers car il faut une base pour travailler correctement beaucoup de gens ne métrise pas opencore  mais pas de problème je reviendrai sur ce blog  a mon avis personnel quand tu dis a une personne d'aller chercher la solution hors de ce cite il risque de rester la ou il à trouvé change ta technique  pour aborder les personnes après tu fais comme tu veux


----------



## Membre supprimé 1186071 (7 Août 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Ben non, ton titre ne veut rien dire et blerro ça s'écrit *blaireau*.
> 
> Ceci dit, les forums de MacG sont des forums d'entraide et aucun membre ne fournit quoi que ce soit. Il y a des sites et forums spécialisés en hackintosh dans lesquels tu auras plus de chance.


écoute petit gamin je crois qu'on ne joue pas dans la même cours d'école alors c'est moi qui pars de ce site va jouer aux billes c'est mieux Baye Baye


----------



## polyzargone (7 Août 2021)

mario38 a dit:


> a présent je détiens 2 efi Monterey et Big Sur oc qui fonctionne très bien



Si t'étais si calé que tu as l'air de le croire, tu saurais qu'*un seul EFI* doit suffire pour démarrer tous les OS (Windows/Linux compris)…



Locke a dit:


> Il y a des sites et forums spécialisés en hackintosh dans lesquels tu auras plus de chance.



Ça m'étonnerai étant donné son attitude. À mon avis, il se fera jeter dès le premier post.



mario38 a dit:


> je crois qu'on ne joue pas dans la même cours d'école alors c'est moi qui pars de ce site





Tu ne manqueras à personne.


----------



## maxou56 (7 Août 2021)

mario38 a dit:


> qui fonctionne très bien


Bonsoir,
Sur les captures on voit qu'il y a "augmenter les contraste" et "réduire la transparence" d'activé, c'est voulu ou l'accélération graphique ne fonctionne pas ou mal?
Normal vs "dégradé":


----------



## Locke (8 Août 2021)

mario38 a dit:


> écoute petit gamin je crois qu'on ne joue pas dans la même cours d'école alors c'est moi qui pars de ce site va jouer aux billes c'est mieux Baye Baye


Mais oui mon gros lapin, mais non c'est toi qui retourne dans ton bac à sable. 

Ceci dit, un peu de modestie, tu viens pour demander de l'aide sur un sujet que tu ne maîtrises pas, comme par miracle tu reviens en mentionnant avoir réussi, mais tout seul j'en doute fort. Tu as dû passer par d'autres sites, mais ici on ne fait pas de troc, d'autant plus que pour ledit fichier EFI il faut un vrai numéro de série !

Alors si tu veux venir en aide aux autres, fais un tutoriel pas à pas en détaillant ce qu'il faut faire et ne pas faire. Merci.


----------



## albaaaan (8 Août 2021)

Hey, ça frappe dur par ici ahah.   Du coup, @mario38 tu sembles avoir finalement réussi avec opencore... Donc t'as pas besoin de mon dossier efi, je venais justement de te répondre sur mon sujet.

Mais si tu cherches plus d'infos avec ta CM, c'est le sujet à suivre.


----------



## Locke (8 Août 2021)

albaaaan a dit:


> Mais si tu cherches plus d'infos avec ta CM, c'est le sujet à suivre.


Et c'est bien le genre de site/forum dans lequel il faut aller pour avoir des informations précises, de l'aide, mais bon notre ami ne semble pas connaître ?


----------



## albaaaan (8 Août 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Et c'est bien le genre de site/forum dans lequel il faut aller pour avoir des informations précises, de l'aide, mais bon notre ami ne semble pas connaître ?


Tout est dit


----------

